# Beep and Sleepybones babies- new photos!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

We are currently expecting a litter from our black tan doe, Beep, and unmarked Brindle, Sleepybones. They should be here before the 21st  I'm guessing earlier than that because Beep is already looking like she swallowed a golf ball!!

edit: This will also be the first litter from two mice that were born at our mousery!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done  Are you counting the days yet to when your first litter shows up? :lol:


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wellll it's not our first litter, but it _is_ our first 100% JustMousery litter! And yes  definitely counting down the days until these bubs show up!!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

UPDATE: The babies are now a week old and it looks like we have one agouti buck and the rest are does! And... there are two brindles, an unmarked brindle, and three agoutis. No tans unless they're agouti tans.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

aw, so cute! I can't wait to share my litters with you guys when they have fuzz. I am so jealous!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are so cute. I love those colors. Very nice.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Brindles are one of my favorites!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> Brindles are one of my favorites!


Well we have plenty of them. Haha  Every litter has been 50% stripey!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Grrr. Why must you live so far away? I love them!


----------

